# So I need a case for an iPad mini...



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I am looking at this one.

I would like something that offers decent protection all round, but not any bulkier than this.

Can my suggestion be bettered by anyone?

Cheers, Russ


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Linky no worky?

However, I have a case made by Knomo, bought it in John Lewis for £40. It's expensive for a case but then again it's protecting something costing a lot more. Reason I went for this was because it didn't add excessive bulk or weight. It's a flip case with a hard rubberised back and a leather effect front.

Here, found it (£35 now?):

http://www.johnlewis.com/knomo-folio-for-ipad-mini-black/p231782696

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Jon,

Full link: New iPad Mini - PropUp BLACK Stand Case Cover (with integrated stand function and magnetic sleep sensors) for Apple iPad Mini & also includes BONUS: G-HUB ProPen Stylus & Screen Protector: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Thanks for pointing that out.

Russ


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tech21 have a few options which contains D30 which is impressive stuff.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the Snugg one on my iPad mini. :thumb:
Looks nice, operates he lock/unlock and protects the mini well. 

Got it from Amazon.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks great.

Saw this one: 




Good reviews and a bargain price it would appear.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bargain, to be fair, for less than £7 I'd give that a punt :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a carbon fibre one for mine, then bought a cheap foldable front cover, didn't expect it to be much cop but just as good of quality as apple ones.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Russ and his BM said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Saw this one:
> 
> ...


Agree, looks pretty good for £7! Not sure I like the clips that hold the pad in but it's cheap enough to give it a go. I like the cases that have a very small amount of actual case holding the mini in position. It's all personal taste at the end of the day, the important thing is to protect your investment!


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

I've got this one for mine

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ForeFront-C...qid=1366229007&sr=1-2&keywords=ipad+mini+case


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. For £7, I went ahead with the poetic one. I'll report back.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the Apple case for my iPad, it really does fit perfect and and does not add much size to the device. I presume they do an Apple case for the mini?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I believe they do the Smart Cover, but not the case. So for the mini, apple products leave the back exposed. They might bring out a case soon. I figured as long as it gives protection, I'm happy not to pay apple prices, but that's just me!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah yes, I have the Smart Case. Managed to get it when they had a sale on a while back.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I got a leather one off amazon. Think it's kavaj or something? Anyway perfect slim fit and protects all round. Also you can prop it up with the screen flap. Was about thirty quid but have used the iPad all day at work and its getting better with a little wear


----------

